# You're NOT the father!



## Leto (Jun 18, 2005)

Possibly one of the funniest things I have ever seen. Its not me so don't question/flame.


Discuss.


----------



## ۩ReYmДN-dono۩ (Jun 18, 2005)

muahahaha it would have been funny if maury said :i was joking ur the father


----------



## NudeShroom (Jun 18, 2005)

۩ReYmДN-dono۩ said:
			
		

> muahahaha it would have been funny if maury said :i was joking ur the father



Yes, That would have been funny. I would of laughed more if the mom wasn't crying though...


----------



## HinataFanBoy (Jun 18, 2005)

heh the maurry show or whatever it is?


----------



## UltraSynaptic SeizureNinja (Jun 18, 2005)

I was half expecting to hear the "dun dun dun!" music play in the background.

P.S
I usually watch maury...he has a really good haircut.


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Jun 19, 2005)

Hehe, I liked the wee dance he did.


----------



## lucky (Jun 20, 2005)

lol!


Speaking of Maury, i saw this one show wehre the girl went on *ELEVEN TIMES* and still couldn't find the dad!!!


----------



## Enigma Hector (Sep 3, 2007)

OMG THIS IS HELLA FUNNY XD


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Sep 3, 2007)

I love Maury xD

The Extreme Phobias are the best.
Also, that 15 year old girl who had sex more than 300 times O.O


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 3, 2007)

Enigma Hector said:


> OMG THIS IS HELLA FUNNY XD



Why did you bump this thread?


----------



## Kubisa (Sep 3, 2007)

It's good news, he should be celebrating like that.

Though, personally, I prefer 'Jeremy Kyle'. But he's only on english day time TV so you Americans don't get his comedy gold.


edit: lol I just realised this is an old thread.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Sep 3, 2007)

Holy crap, I just saw the date xD


----------



## Twirl (Sep 3, 2007)

lol, that guy is *really* happy


----------



## Enigma Hector (Sep 3, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> Why did you bump this thread?



Its a good topic, nice video.... I rather bump up a good old thread then a make a crappy one that will take up server space or w/e the fuck it uses...


----------



## Twirl (Sep 3, 2007)

It's a good thread worth a bump


----------



## BloodFang (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm sorry,I don't see the funny side to the video.


----------



## Denji (Sep 3, 2007)

lol

In before someone says the video is old.


----------



## Hio (Sep 3, 2007)

Hehe I lol'd


----------



## pajamas (Sep 3, 2007)

Eh....Not that funny.


----------



## shizuru (Sep 3, 2007)

and so he celebrates with a one night stand


----------



## Juubi (Sep 3, 2007)

Wow...that's one hell of a necro you did there.


And I was offended. My name is Andrew.


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Sep 3, 2007)

The victory dance was pretty funny though


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 3, 2007)

I thought it was funny.


----------



## Charizard (Sep 3, 2007)

it wouldnt play for me XD!


----------



## Aokiji (Sep 3, 2007)

I hate necrophilia...


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 3, 2007)

Can't see the video, but I can bet it's the Outkast one. Some of these shows are funny. They got the nerve to bring a guy out on TV, then they get shown up and start crying.


----------

